
Luminati – Anonymity Network for Web Crawlers - luminati
http://luminati.io/
======
rcsorensen
What's the cost?

How are the tunnels set up?

This looks very much like it could be a thin pricing layer over a hacked
botnet, which wouldn't be right to support at all.

~~~
hobs
If you look at the parent company (hola.org), they created a p2p "free"
network where people join it and then their traffic gets routed through each
other.

Sounds like a voluntary botnet that they are monetizing.

